# Battle of the Fang Trailer



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Now, seeing as _Battle of the Fang_ has just been recently released (I've read it ages ago, though), the trailer for the latest, and one of the best Space Marine Battles novels has been produced alongside it. Enjoy:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I bought it today and will hopefulyl read it within a close future!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

It's a good book, you'll enjoy it .


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

so looking forward to this!!


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Incredibly good book, challenges helsreach for the best SMB novel.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks very cool, shall have a gander when i get paid!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

What I like it has a direct-link to the Prospero Burns/A Thousand Sons duo.


----------

